# New cam, new pics (snakes)



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

I promised you guys as soon as I had my new cam I would post some new pics of my snakes.
Well, the time has come.....

Enjoy.... :







:

First few testing pics:

























Few more testing pics:

































A little bit more serious (and funny too):

































Pics I made today:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice-I hate snakes but the pics are good-Are you just useing the kit lense-or no?

I too use the 400D


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

I have two lenses for my cam: kitlens 18-55mm and a 75-300mm


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bloodbelly said:


> I have two lenses for my cam: kitlens 18-55mm and a 75-300mm


Nice-I look forward to seeing more pics down the road!!!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome pics and snakes


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

As always you deliver a great final result!


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

awsome shots


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome pics and snakes like always


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks again guys.
I'm tryin' to figure out the best settings for even better pics.
I'll keep you updated.


----------

